# deux chiens dont le plus cher à son cœur



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Après lecture du Grévisse, j'ai un doute quant à l'utilisation de "dont". (exemple du "Les traités DONT il se repose sur la foi" qui est incorrect) Pour la phrase suivante, le "dont" est pertinemment utilisé ou pas ? :

"Elle se souvint de deux chiens qui l'avaient secourue lorsqu'elle était petite, dont le plus cher à son cœur vivait encore en sa compagnie."

Merci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir,

Oui, c'est correct.


----------



## proyoyo

D'accord, merci beaucoup, Punky Zoé. Le DONT m'est venu naturellement ici, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi. Pourtant, il n'a pas l'air d'avoir le même rôle que dans une phrase type : C'est l'homme *dont *je t'ai parlé ==> Je t'ai parlé *de *cet homme.
A quoi sert le DONT ici, dans ce cas ?
Merci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Est-ce que si tu supprimes la proposition relative, ce n'est pas plus clair ?


> Elle se souvint de deux chiens dont le plus cher à son  cœur vivait encore en sa compagnie.


----------



## proyoyo

Mmmh, je me risque à dire que le "dont" remplace "parmi lesquels". C'est... ça ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oui, c'est ça !


----------



## proyoyo

Ah, merci beaucoup !!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je crois que _dont _est mis pour l_e plus cher *des *chiens à son _... Dans cette phrase toutefois, je supprimerais _dont _ou le remplacerais par _desquels_. Je dirais aussi "elle se souvint *des *deux chiens" car il ne s'agit pas de n'importe quels chiens.

PS : C'est Gr*e*visse.


----------



## proyoyo

D'accord, merci Lacuzon pour ces précisions.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Lacuzon said:


> Je crois que _dont _est mis pour l_e plus cher *des *chiens à son _... Dans cette phrase toutefois, je supprimerais _dont _ou le remplacerais par _desquels_.


Je ne suis pas convaincue que "dont" soit mis pour "des" plutôt que pour "parmi lesquels. Quant à "desquels", je ne l'utiliserais pas. 


> Je dirais aussi "elle se souvint *des *deux chiens" car il ne s'agit pas de n'importe quels chiens.


Je suis contrariante, mais je préfère "de" à "des", dans cette partie de la phrase, ce sont deux chiens parmi ceux qu'elle a rencontrés dans son existence, ce n'est qu'en fin de phrase que *l'un *des deux devient un chien en particulier.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _dont_ est bien mis pour _le plus cher *des* deux chiens_. Par contre, comme PZ, je ne remplacerais certainement pas _dont_ par _desquels_.

Quant à _*de/des* deux chiens_, je dirais surtout que cela dépend du contexte et de ce que l'on cherche à dire.


----------



## proyoyo

D'accord, merci beaucoup Punky Zoé et Maître Capello. Ah, j'étais content d'avoir raison... et j'avais tort.


----------



## LV4-26

proyoyo said:


> D'accord, merci beaucoup Punky Zoé et Maître Capello. Ah, j'étais content d'avoir raison... et j'avais tort.


Tort ? Pourquoi ?
Votre phrase est correcte.
Votre proposition de comprendre _dont_ comme _parmi lesquels_ est juste, sur le plan du *sens*.

La suite de la discussion, je crois,  se borne à montrer que, sur le plan de la *syntaxe*, c'est bien toujours à un _de_ que renvoie ce _dont_ et, par conséquent, qu'il ne fait pas figure d'exception sur ce terrain.


----------



## proyoyo

Ah, merci de me remonter le moral, LV4-26


----------



## LV4-26

proyoyo said:


> Ah, merci de me remonter le moral, LV4-26


Dans certains cas, _de_ est bien l'équivalent de _parmi_, même si on utilise plus volontiers l'un que l'autre.
_Le plus jeune des enfants_ veut bien dire la même chose que _le plus jeune parmi les enfants._

Dans le cas de votre phrase, même si ce _dont_ cache bien, en dernière analyse, un _de_, il reste que son sens s'éclaire immédiatement si l'on pense à _parmi._
C'était le sens de l'approbation de PZ, dans son post n°6.


----------



## Maître Capello

LV4-26 said:


> Votre proposition de comprendre _dont_ comme _parmi lesquels_ est juste, sur le plan du *sens*.
> 
> La suite de la discussion, je crois,  se borne à montrer que, sur le plan de la *syntaxe*, c'est bien toujours à un _de_ que renvoie ce _dont_ et, par conséquent, qu'il ne fait pas figure d'exception sur ce terrain.


----------



## proyoyo

Franchement, j'en apprends tous les jours avec le français ! Ça m'énerve et ça me réconforte de savoir que j'ai encore à apprendre. Merci LV4-26 pour votre explication.


----------

